
The Mast Brothers fooled the world into overpaying for crappy hipster chocolate - tormeh
http://qz.com/571151/the-mast-brothers-fooled-the-world-into-buying-crappy-hipster-chocolate-for-10-a-bar/
======
fractallyte
A much better chocolate 'bean-to-bar' story is that of William Harcourt-Cooze
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willie_Harcourt-
Cooze](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willie_Harcourt-Cooze)). There was even a
documentary series:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1343357/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1343357/)

How's that for 'transparency'!

The chocolate itself is everything it's promised to be, with delicious and
distinctive flavors. It's relatively easy to find in the UK, and I even found
it in my favorite chocolate shop in Vienna, Austria
([http://www.xocolat.at/](http://www.xocolat.at/)).

------
stephgonnasteph
I'll pay them 50 cents for their packaging and they can keep their mediocre
chocolate.

